# Review for seachoice outriggers



## L'attitude (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone have experience with seachoice outriggers? They are $99 on ebay. Understand you get what you pay for, but if these do the job?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMPLETE-OU...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2612959097070002417


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got the same set. I haven't used'em yet, (only bought the boat a couple months ago), but they seem to be pretty good, IMO Not bad at all for the price.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They "up" rig more than out rig but can help on a small boat. Very floppy riggers so make sure your halyards are rigged tight to allow smooth releases. I would also use heavy mono over the cord provided in some of those kits. Its harder to get that cord as tight as you want and actually stretches faster than the mono.


----------



## L'attitude (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks. I figure for the price it will get the lines out further than nothing. I have a 25' Grady White. Plan to upgrade outriggers in the future. Thanks for the responses!


----------

